# A New Baby Girl in Our Family



## ScribblesAndQuills (Oct 23, 2016)

Awhile ago I got my little Fitzwilliam, my first hedgehog despite my having wanted one since I was little myself. We have had the best time, bonding, etc. It was strange, because despite having dogs and many, many, different animals my entire life I actually felt like I found my "place" in the animal world.

And despite Fitz being a rescue he has been amazing.

Last night I brought home our new baby girl, her name is Federica or Rika. 

Poor baby is just scared, and honestly it threw me to hear her little feet padding around her cage; Fitz is very chill and quiet. As of right now, she finally settled into for sleep in her little pouch so I don't have a picture to add to the post but I'll get one up later! When she wakes up!

Just thought I'd share, because I read so many nice little stories on here.

Hope everyone out there is having a great day today.


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats on your new baby! 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScribblesAndQuills (Oct 23, 2016)

Alright, I snagged a few pictures!















She's doing a lot better tonight, she "cuddled" with my hand for a little bit. But she really lit up once I put her in the ball I got for Fitzy. (He wasn't a fan) She's been doing laps in the kitchen for almost ten minutes, and we let her explore the rooms in our apartment.

One hog's distaste is another's pleasure I guess!


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

She's a cutie! 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just make sure that both of their cages are 100% escape proof and never let them meet.


----------



## ScribblesAndQuills (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes ma'm! 

They both have C&C cages, with lids I physically lock. The only thing I'm working on now is raising the coroplast walls a bit because she likes to peek. I don't want her trying to climb. 

I feel like the biggest worry was drilling that fact into my husband's head. Hence the locks. Haha... sad, but for their own safety.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry if I sounded abrupt, its just that we see so many "oops" pregnancies on here I like to do what I can to prevent them.


----------



## ScribblesAndQuills (Oct 23, 2016)

Not at all! I read a lot more then I talk on here, and you always put the happiness and health of our little friends first!

So I honestly appreciate that you took the time to make sure. So thank you!


----------

